# Frösche im Winter



## b**star (20. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Forum,

was machen eigentlich die Teichfrösche im Winter.
Graben diese sich im Gartenboden ein, oder überwintern sie 
am Grund des Teiches.

Grüße Bio


----------



## MadDog (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Hi Bio,

ich habe beobachtet, dass sich im Winter bei mir die Frösche tummeln. Die Frösche sind aber nicht immer aktiv. Ab und zu, wenn es sonnig ist, sehe ich mal ein paar Frösche.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Teichfischchen (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Hi

Kommt das nicht auch auf die Froschart an? Aber ich denke, die buddeln sich irgendwo am Teichboden oder im Laub ein, um nicht durch zu frieren. Die schalten den Körper so runter, das der keine Nahrung und kaum Sauerstoff benötigt. Sidn sozusagen für ein paar Monate tot!

Grüße


----------



## 7088maxi (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Hallo,
kommt natürlich auf die Art an. Teichfrösche jedoch überwintern im Bodenschlamm, daher reagieren sie auf Außentemperaturschwankungen auch empfindlicher und sind bei warmem Wetter auch im Winter tw. aktiv.
MfG


----------



## Limnos (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Hi

Ich hatte Teichfrösche (__ Grünfrösche) in einem Außenaquarium (Betonkörper mit einer Frontscheibe) Sie waren über den ganzen Winter mäßig aktiv: d.h. Sie bewegten sich immer mal wieder etwas, wobei vor den Augen eine Nickhaut war. Keine Spur von Eingraben im Schlamm, obwohl vorhanden. Sie waren übrigens von allen Wasserstellen, die ich im Garten hatte dorthin zusammengeströmt. Grund: unbekannt. Leider ist ihnen das in einem Jahr zum Verhängnis geworden. Im Frühjahr waren 25 Leichen in dem Becken. Ich hatte gar nicht gewusst, dass ich so viele hatte. Danach hatte ich keinen __ Teichfrosch mehr im Garten. Der Grund für das Desaster ist mir unbekannt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nikolai (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Halle Wolfgang,

Frösche benötigen auch im Winter Sauerstoff. Im kalten Wasser ist die Sauerstoffaufnahme über die Haut ausreichend und sie müssen deshalb zum Atmen nicht auftauchen. Würden sie sich im Schlamm einbuddeln, wäre das eher schlecht für die Sauerstoffversorgung. Sie suchen sich aber gerne ein Versteck wo sie wenig gestört werden. Bewegung würde auch zuviel Sauerstoff verbrauchen, was eine Luftatmung erforderlich machen würde. Dies könnte wiederum unter dem Eis zu Problemen führen.
Der Grund für Dein Desaster wird sicher Sauerstoffmangel gewesen sein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Meine Frösche sitzen zur Zeit alle am Rand, in den Höhlen, die unter den Polygonalpaltten sind. 
Sind alle aber über dem Wasser. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob die nun da auch den Winter verbringen, wenns Frost gibt.


----------



## lotta (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Meine Frösche, 
verkriechen sich unter den Styrodurplatten meiner Abdeckung, 
am liebsten am Rand zwischen den Steinen.
Nur EINER hatte sich , 
in meinem , sich gerade im Umbau befindlichen, Bachlauf versteckt

Ich habe um ihn herum gearbeitet und er tat mir echt leid.
Er versuchte immer unter Wasser, mir und meiner Lava, zu entfliehen.
    

Bis ich die Abdeckung des Teich, an einer Stelle nochmal aufgeschraubt habe, 
um ihn in den Teich umzusiedeln.
Danach :gdaumen
konnte ich meinen Bachlauf, in aller Ruhe fertigstellen.

Und wenn er mag,:friede darf er nun ja wieder umziehen.


----------



## Limnos (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Hi

Die Frösche, de an Land überwintern, werden wohl in erster Linie __ Braunfrösche (Gras- Moor-, oder Springfrosch) sein. Auch __ Kröten und __ Unken überwintern an Land.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW:  Frösche im Winter*

Danke, Wolfgang !
Brauch ich mir ja wohl keine Sorgen zu machen, dann hab ich wohl __ Braunfrösche, die sitzen immer noch da.


----------

